# Bravo Mr Harper, Bravo



## ba1614

Man, I wish America could find a leader like this guy.

"And then there was the big bombshell dropped by Canada, on the eve of the APEC summit, that it would cut ties to Iran and declare that country a state sponsor of terrorism. That made headlines around the world."

Iran, global security crowd trade talk at Pacific summit | Canada | News | Toronto Sun


----------



## Jos

> But beyond the question of the forthcoming elections, there is the need to evaluate the long-term damage caused to Israel from Israel's positioning in the election campaign and the unacceptable volume which it occupies therein. That volume of attention has been steadily increasing since the beginning of the Republican primaries in January, as if it were equivalent to double the importance of China plus India and Russia, or perhaps California and New York rolled into one.
> 
> It is difficult to tell just what do Americans themselves think when they see their candidates swear allegiance to Israel as if it were part and parcel of the national anthem and flag. What do they think of the situation where every single deviation from blind support for the Israeli government's positions is considered heresy and treason? It may be a reasonable position for impassioned Christians and loyal Jews. But most Americans are neither, and in their inner hearts they may just wonder about that distant country's source of power, that can cast such a giant pall on US politics and which could also drag their country into a war which they do not want to fight.


Convention Journal: Obama
*That goes for Canada Too*


----------



## Jroc

Unlike Obama, Harper meets with Netanyahu


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F__LQmKbWmo&list=UU4XJnRPZjXhgvVMhXKNSJvQ&index=1&feature=plcp]&#x202b;[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

My Prime Minister Harper rocks.


----------



## Dragonlady

Stephen Harper isn't the worst Prime Minister we've ever had, and he's hasn't completely fucked anything up yet.  But I can't wait for him to be gone.


----------



## ba1614

Dragonlady said:


> Stephen Harper isn't the worst Prime Minister we've ever had, and he's hasn't completely fucked anything up yet.  But I can't wait for him to be gone.



What's the alternative though? A guy with France citizenship and allegiances who can't be asked a question without getting mad, or Trudeau the drama teacher who has never accomplished fuck all? Both of which will hammer Canada with more taxes on anything and everything, AND a guaranteed Carbon tax?

 Although Harper has been a bit of a disappointment on the fiscal side of things, he is by far and away the better of the 3 for Canada.


----------



## Dragonlady

ba1614 said:


> What's the alternative though? A guy with France citizenship and allegiances who can't be asked a question without getting mad, or Trudeau the drama teacher who has never accomplished fuck all? Both of which will hammer Canada with more taxes on anything and everything, AND a guaranteed Carbon tax?
> 
> Although Harper has been a bit of a disappointment on the fiscal side of things, he is by far and away the better of the 3 for Canada.



I'd like to see a carbon tax, but the Liberals are far more fiscally responsible than the Conservatives.  It's the same as the US - they talk about smaller government, but Harper installed the biggest cabinet in history.

With Jack Layton gone, I would never vote NDP, unless the Libs and PC's continue to run empty shirts in our riding.  I live in the Beaches in Toronto which was Jack's home riding.  I liked Jack, but I still am leery of the NDP.

We'll have to see what happens at the Liiberal convention.  The Liberals need to fight back the moment the Conservatives start running those lying POS attack ads against whoever wins.


----------



## tinydancer

Dragonlady said:


> ba1614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the alternative though? A guy with France citizenship and allegiances who can't be asked a question without getting mad, or Trudeau the drama teacher who has never accomplished fuck all? Both of which will hammer Canada with more taxes on anything and everything, AND a guaranteed Carbon tax?
> 
> Although Harper has been a bit of a disappointment on the fiscal side of things, he is by far and away the better of the 3 for Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a carbon tax, but the Liberals are far more fiscally responsible than the Conservatives.  It's the same as the US - they talk about smaller government, but Harper installed the biggest cabinet in history.
> 
> With Jack Layton gone, I would never vote NDP, unless the Libs and PC's continue to run empty shirts in our riding.  I live in the Beaches in Toronto which was Jack's home riding.  I liked Jack, but I still am leery of the NDP.
> 
> We'll have to see what happens at the Liiberal convention.  The Liberals need to fight back the moment the Conservatives start running those lying POS attack ads against whoever wins.
Click to expand...



Why on earth would you desire a carbon tax? And don't play holier than thou over attack ads. Liberals have run more their share of them as well.

That's politics.


----------



## Dragonlady

tinydancer said:


> Why on earth would you desire a carbon tax?



To curb carbon emission.  Canadians are one of the worst countries, and we've done almost nothing since the Conservatives came into power to cut greenhouses gases in this country.

The Conservatives are flat out lying in their attack ads.  The "He didn't come back for you" campaign against Ignatief was a lie and it went on from the time he became party leader until the election.  By that time, nearly everyone in Canada thought Ignatief didn't come back for them.  I was never a fan of the guy, but the lying pisses me off.  

A lie repeated often enough becomes the truth.


----------



## tinydancer

Dragonlady said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you desire a carbon tax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To curb carbon emission.  Canadians are one of the worst countries, and we've done almost nothing since the Conservatives came into power to cut greenhouses gases in this country.
> 
> The Conservatives are flat out lying in their attack ads.  The "He didn't come back for you" campaign against Ignatief was a lie and it went on from the time he became party leader until the election.  By that time, nearly everyone in Canada thought Ignatief didn't come back for them.  I was never a fan of the guy, but the lying pisses me off.
> 
> A lie repeated often enough becomes the truth.
Click to expand...


I thought it was a fabulous advertisement. And true.  But then I'm a Conservative. 

And forcing an election at that time? When he was so down in the polls? All I can figure is the Party wanted to get rid of him. It was one of most serious political blunders in Canadian history. Well next to Dion ever becoming leader of the Liberals 

And it wasn't that Iggy lost as much as it was Layton's moment to shine. I hail from the Golden Horseshoe and lived in Toronto for many years. 

Despite being a conservative I have admired Jack and Olivia's fierce loyalty to their constituents since they entered the political fray years ago. 

It wasn't the ads against Iggy you see. It was Layton offering a beacon of hope to true progressives. (I used to be a left winger so I understood Jack's immediate connection with the people).

And Iggy just couldn't connect. That simple. 

Now onto carbon emissions. China has almost 1/4 of the world's emissions at 23.53%
and we stand at 1/82%.

I'm not sweating it. 

List of countries by carbon dioxide emissions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Dragonlady

Jack was my City Council member for years.  I've never met another politician like him.  If you called Jack's office, you got a call back within the hour.  If possible, your request was dealt with by the end of the day.  Jack never forgot who elected him and why he was there.  

I called Dennis Miller's office when he was the Liberal MP for this riding because we needed a letter of reference from him for a client, whose father was a personal friend of Miller's.  Our client had been a hell-raiser in his youth and needed to be able to travel to the US on business, now that he was a respectable grown up.  Miller's office took over a week to just to call me back and two weeks more to get the letter to us - in spite of the urgency of our request.

My daughter works in Olivia's riding, and she says that Olivia is just as quick to respond to her constituents as her husband.  We lost a great man when Jack Layton died.


----------



## tinydancer

Dragonlady said:


> Jack was my City Council member for years.  I've never met another politician like him.  If you called Jack's office, you got a call back within the hour.  If possible, your request was dealt with by the end of the day.  Jack never forgot who elected him and why he was there.
> 
> I called Dennis Miller's office when he was the Liberal MP for this riding because we needed a letter of reference from him for a client, whose father was a personal friend of Miller's.  Our client had been a hell-raiser in his youth and needed to be able to travel to the US on business, now that he was a respectable grown up.  Miller's office took over a week to just to call me back and two weeks more to get the letter to us - in spite of the urgency of our request.
> 
> My daughter works in Olivia's riding, and she says that Olivia is just as quick to respond to her constituents as her husband.  We lost a great man when Jack Layton died.



I'm glad we can find common ground as Canucks. 

I've never admired a politician of this era as much as I admired Layton. I put up his obit notice on this board with tears streaming down my face.

Gone far too soon. But what a fabulous legacy. Awesome campaigner. Incredible human being. 

Not a dishonest bone in his body. You always knew where he stood on issues. He never just "went with the flow".

 Fearless. He'd go on Charles Adler's show and duke it out with Adler even after Adler nicknamed him "Taliban Jack".  Oh those were great battles. 

You felt he was a real man who cared deeply and passionately about issues. I may have disagreed with many of his policies, but I never ever believed that he didn't believe in them. 

I found Olivia to be the perfect match for him. I hope her heart is comforted at least a bit knowing how much we all loved and respected Jack. I can't imagine her sense of loss. They seemed such soul mates. 

I'm out in the middle of nowhere now in Manitoba. Honestly not missing the big smoke at this stage of my life. But in my youth it was one hell of a city to party in.

And although we don't agree politically, nice to meet you.


----------



## Dragonlady

tinydancer said:


> I'm out in the middle of nowhere now in Manitoba. Honestly not missing the big smoke at this stage of my life. But in my youth it was one hell of a city to party in.
> 
> And although we don't agree politically, nice to meet you.



It's still a great city to party in.  My SIL's birthday party is next Friday night at the Hideout on the street that never sleeps, Queen Street West.  

Yeah, Americans get way more overheated about their politics than Canadians.  

Very nice to meet you too.


----------



## ba1614

Dragonlady said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out in the middle of nowhere now in Manitoba. Honestly not missing the big smoke at this stage of my life. But in my youth it was one hell of a city to party in.
> 
> And although we don't agree politically, nice to meet you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a great city to party in.  My SIL's birthday party is next Friday night at the Hideout on the street that never sleeps, Queen Street West.
> 
> Yeah, Americans get way more overheated about their politics than Canadians.
> 
> Very nice to meet you too.
Click to expand...


I worked in that city for a year or so, loved the Nags Head North, especially on Weds nights for 5cent wings. Those were the days.


----------



## tinydancer

ba1614 said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out in the middle of nowhere now in Manitoba. Honestly not missing the big smoke at this stage of my life. But in my youth it was one hell of a city to party in.
> 
> And although we don't agree politically, nice to meet you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still a great city to party in.  My SIL's birthday party is next Friday night at the Hideout on the street that never sleeps, Queen Street West.
> 
> Yeah, Americans get way more overheated about their politics than Canadians.
> 
> Very nice to meet you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked in that city for a year or so, loved the Nags Head North, especially on Weds nights for 5cent wings. Those were the days.
Click to expand...


I know that bar really well.


----------



## polarbear

Dragonlady said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you desire a carbon tax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To curb carbon emission.  Canadians are one of the worst countries, and we've done almost nothing since the Conservatives came into power to cut greenhouses gases in this country.
> 
> The Conservatives are flat out lying in their attack ads.  The "He didn't come back for you" campaign against Ignatief was a lie and it went on from the time he became party leader until the election.  By that time, nearly everyone in Canada thought Ignatief didn't come back for them.  I was never a fan of the guy, but the lying pisses me off.
> 
> A lie repeated often enough becomes the truth.
Click to expand...


A Carbon tax, are you out of your mind? It`s people like you that look at a picture like that and the first thing that comes to your manipulated little minds is a "carbon tax" and "global warming";









While all that *visible *"smog" that offends you so is just water vapor, you know the same stuff that evaporates from the oceans and lakes and after it condenses it comes back down either as snow or fresh water,...forms rivers and glaciers and irrigates the fields that feed you.
You cant` see CO2 and if you burn gas or diesel you get  food for trees and plants:
C8H18 (Octane)  ---> 8 CO2 + 9 H2O 
= 47 % CO2 and 53 % Water.
Every  plant, tree etc consist of a polymer with building blocks that are  Carbohydrates Nature`s Chemistry kitchen cooks up  from CO2 Water and sunlight.
Most Amino acids would also disappear if there was no CO2....or if there was a lack of it.

Why don`t you go to Europe for a while and take a look how their Carbon tax scheme is "working".
Most people on a fixed income can hardly afford to pay their electric power bills any more.
What do you think happens to the price of food...especially fresh food if you get your wish ?
Show me one thing in a grocery store or in your house that was not transported by diesel powered ships, trains and trucks.
Have you any idea how much CO2 is involved in making 1 cubic yard of concrete?...or would you rather prefer we go back to
wooden bridges and chop down forests to build them?

CO2 absorbs an extremely narrow band in the IR spectrum while water vapor absorbs over the entire spectrum and way more per molar ppm per path length than CO2. Water vapor  is by a long shot thee "greenhouse gas" that prevents that Toronto looks like Northern Nunavut.
CO2 "blocks" about as much IR as a hydro wire would shelter you from the rain, "blocking it" during a downpour. 
Take a wild guess what has more "greenhouse effect"...burning "environmental" Hydrogen or "dirty fossil fuel".
Your opinion about Carbon is as disconnected from reality as your admiration for Jack Layton...name one thing he has done for Canada except being M.o.C. for gay parades and ribbon cutting at abortion clinics.
If Stephen Harper or any other married conservative would have been caught during a police raid in a B.D.S.M. whorehouse like Jack Layton was then you would not be so willing to gloss over the disgusting piece of shit that Layton really was and be fooled by what he was trying to pass himself off as to the public.

If I had to make a choice between "New Democrats" or Liberals if  it  became known that Harper is in reality a complete phoney like Jack was and now "angry Tom" Mulcair is then I`l rather opt for Justin Trudeau. Mulcair can`t even decide which country he should pledge his allegiance to, France or Canada..so he does the next best thing and chose the same Quebec separatists that started out as terrorists and murderers when Pierre Elliot Trudeau was the P.M. of Canada.
At least Justin Trudeau  answered my questions about resource development honestly....*almost the same way as Stephen Harper answers the same question.*.even though that was a risky thing to do in an Indian Reservation, a hall packed with natives and no security other than the one we provided for him. 
And no he did not ask us to pay him for his visit and speech. He got a thundering applause and traditional gifts which he accepted with great humility.

In the final analysis Canadians are not willing to finance Left-wing-nut policies with a Carbon tax, stuff like "safe injection sites" for drug addicts, "medical marihuana" , "abortion on demand" or kangaroo courts that convict anyone that speaks out against gay-lesbian deviates.
Every jurisdiction, be that a school district, municipal, provincial or national was ruined not just financially but also by  every other standard... for example corrupting the minds of school children in which orifice you can stick certain vegetables ... wherever  that scum was in office that was the main agenda in short order. I`ld gladly pay some sort of equivalent of an environment tax which applies not only to the physical environment but also to our school & Kindergarten  environment which is infested with this scum, that decided to "co-parent" out little children and toddlers so that they might consider a gay relation ship instead of doing what comes naturally when they are old enough to decide on their own. .


----------



## Dragonlady

polarbear said:


> In the final analysis Canadians are not willing to finance Left-wing-nut policies with a Carbon tax, stuff like "safe injection sites" for drug addicts, "medical marihuana" , "abortion on demand" or kangaroo courts that convict anyone that speaks out against gay-lesbian deviates.



Canadians are already financing safe injection sites, medical marijuana, and abortion on demand.  Courts are not convicting anyone of speaking out against gays and lesbians.

And for the record, people don't *choose* to be gay or lesbian.  Sexual orientation is not a choice so children aren't being indoctrinated to be gay.


----------



## polarbear

Dragonlady said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the final analysis Canadians are not willing to finance Left-wing-nut policies with a Carbon tax, stuff like "safe injection sites" for drug addicts, "medical marihuana" , "abortion on demand" or kangaroo courts that convict anyone that speaks out against gay-lesbian deviates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians are already financing safe injection sites, medical marijuana, and abortion on demand.  Courts are not convicting anyone of speaking out against gays and lesbians.
> 
> And for the record, people don't *choose* to be gay or lesbian.  Sexual orientation is not a choice so children aren't being indoctrinated to be gay.
Click to expand...

Give me a break Dragon butch. So according to you I can still call a pervert  who parades around like that in public a disgusting fag:








And won`t loose my job or get dragged in front of the Canadian "human rights commission" and charged for  "hate speech" .
Btw...note the kids (the boys) behind the barrier that are exposed to that scum.
If any other man would expose himself like that to little girls he winds up in jail, where he belongs.
So you are saying that these perverts did not make a choice to expose themselves like that  to kids,...??
There are indeed those who have no choice and these are the babies that Jack Layton`s mongering into our politics has killed..they had no choice when bitches like you demand the "right to choose" and demand that others pay for that with our tax $$$.
These safe injection sites that Canadians are already paying for exist only in jurisdictions where the likes of you have conned the general public to trust you for a term in office. After we get rid of you we are stuck with the scum that has civil service union contracts and can`t be fired.
Oh forgive me about my remark how Jack Layton got caught with a dildo up his ass...we are no longer allowed to call them whores...they are "sex workers" and they are a product/victim of conservative "oppression" and discrimination against women.
Let me put it this way...I`ld never send any of the 3 boys I am raising to a summer camp where a Jack Layton or one of his fans volunteered !
And I should not forget to mention that Manitoba NDP "social workers" tried their best to talk their teenage mother into a abortion.

As for:


> And for the record, people don't *choose* to be gay or lesbian.  Sexual orientation is not a choice so children aren't being indoctrinated to be gay.


 That all depends how you define "indoctrinated". You would be the first one to accuse me if my child had violent tendencies that this is "learned behavior"...but none of the closet fag "dads"  or fag/lesbian teachers has "indoctrinated" anything when a child begins to exhibit deviant sexual tendencies. 
*I can assure you that the environment a child is in has a far greater influence that the genetic code.*
So far I raised 14 foster children that came from various parents and none exhibit any of the behavior traits of their biological parents.
Turns out all the ones who are adults today  share my preferences and dislikes and those of my wife.
And none of them is "gay" or lesbian. 
Matter of fact one of them was influenced by me to a degree that he can speak fluent German, has a PhD from the U of Winnipeg and loves music as much as I do. You can ask him yourself how I raise kids...hint he is the lead singer for Eagle and Hawk and won several Emmie Awards...he calls me dad, not his biological father with whom he has nothing in common except the facial features.
Last  Christmas Child & Family Services placed  3 kids (native kids, originally from the Sandy Bay Reserve)  in our care. 2 girls and a boy for a 1 month "respite", so that the  lesbian couple in Winnipeg ( both work for revenue Canada) and get paid a shitload of money to care for them could go  vacationing in Thailand...You know, where having sex with kids is not illegal..
The 12 year old boy is already a flaming fag and the 2 girls wanted to sleep naked in bed with my wife.
We notified the Sandy Bay Chief and council and the process is since then set in motion to remove these 3 kids from their "foster parents" in Winnipeg.
It`s too late, they are corrupted and you can`t unscramble eggs or erase the horrors of sexual child abuse...
It`s not a level field when fags and lesbians commit the same despicable offense as a hockey or football coach....and I hope Stephen Harper will drive that point home with a sledge hammer !!!
I go by my personal observations over a 40 year time period when I make a judgement call, not by what a child hating butch like you, a typical product of neo-Marxist "ideology" is telling me about children.
And in closing...I never took a dime from the Government to be a Foster Parent...I did it at my own expense and my payment was the best payment anyone could possibly get:
Spontaneous hugs and a "Daddy I love You". I`ll never die...I`ll keep on living in the memories of 14 kids that keep doing that or say that almost every day, no matter what the long distance telephone charges are.
You are (morally) dead already...and without the rest of the society that parasites like you prey on you would all die out within 1 generation.


----------



## Dragonlady

What a total bullshit post. I find it difficult to believe that you have ever been a foster parent especially since I have been a foster parent and know the process well. 

You assume I'm a lesbian and I'm not.  I've been married to the same wonderful man for nearly 30 years. You assume I hate children and my own kids will tell you otherwise as will the kids in my Sunday School class, my Brownies, and my grandsons. 

But you sir, are a lying scumbag.


----------



## Moonglow

Dragonlady said:


> What a total bullshit post. I find it difficult to believe that you have ever been a foster parent especially since I have been a foster parent and know the process well.
> 
> You assume I'm a lesbian and I'm not.  I've been married to the same wonderful man for nearly 30 years. You assume I hate children and my own kids will tell you otherwise as will the kids in my Sunday School class, my Brownies, and my grandsons.
> 
> But you sir, are a lying scumbag.



it's just his penis envy seeping out.


----------



## TheBarber

Canadians rightly don't give a crap if you're gay, that's a Yankee hang-up.


----------



## tinydancer

TheBarber said:


> Canadians rightly don't give a crap if you're gay, that's a Yankee hang-up.



Oh only a Yankee hang up?

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. Try flying a rainbow flag in Iran.


----------



## TheBarber

tinydancer said:


> TheBarber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians rightly don't give a crap if you're gay, that's a Yankee hang-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh only a Yankee hang up?
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. Try flying a rainbow flag in Iran.
Click to expand...


So now you're comparing the US to Iran?


----------



## tinydancer

TheBarber said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBarber said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians rightly don't give a crap if you're gay, that's a Yankee hang-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh only a Yankee hang up?
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. Try flying a rainbow flag in Iran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're comparing the US to Iran?
Click to expand...


Surely you jest? 

How could one possibly construe that I am comparing the two countries when I simply responded to your statement that being anti gay was a Yankee hang up?

Unless you are a smarmy new liberal wanker, no one could glean that from my comment. 

I just pointed out that there is another country that has that "hang up". Actually there are many countries that have a gay "hang up". 

Iran is just the most visible in its "hang up"

Iran stands out in particular. They take their "hang ups" over gays literally.


----------



## MrMax

Dragonlady said:


> Jack was my City Council member for years.  I've never met another politician like him.  If you called Jack's office, you got a call back within the hour.  If possible, your request was dealt with by the end of the day.  Jack never forgot who elected him and why he was there.
> 
> I called Dennis Miller's office when he was the Liberal MP for this riding because we needed a letter of reference from him for a client, whose father was a personal friend of Miller's.  Our client had been a hell-raiser in his youth and needed to be able to travel to the US on business, now that he was a respectable grown up.  Miller's office took over a week to just to call me back and two weeks more to get the letter to us - in spite of the urgency of our request.
> 
> My daughter works in Olivia's riding, and she says that Olivia is just as quick to respond to her constituents as her husband.  We lost a great man when Jack Layton died.



If Olivia Chow marries Dog the Bounty Hunter, would she be Mrs Dog Chow? 

Jack lied to Canadians about his health, and Stephen Harper wears a wig.


----------

